# Central CA BBQ & Tune Up



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

On April 6, 2019 we are planning a get together at Mooney's Grove Park in Visalia, CA. There is a small break in the competition schedule and we're going to take advantage of the cooler spring weather while we can. 

Chris (TooStubborn2Fail) will be BBQing, and we should have plenty of space for for vehicles. See the links below for more info. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1185190118322223/

27000 S. Mooneys Grove
Visalia, CA 93277
Arbor Location


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Tempting... Quite a bit of a drive but I miss some of those So. Cal. faces!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cvjoint said:


> Tempting... Quite a bit of a drive but I miss some of those So. Cal. faces!


Come on out! It would be good to see you again, and I'll finally have a chance to demo the Corvette.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

rton20s said:


> Come on out! It would be good to see you again, and I'll finally have a chance to demo the Corvette.


The Corvette is long gone! I've replaced it dedicated race car and a tow/urban bruiser car. I will try to make it. My tow car is only half done but it is running and all diy.


----------

